# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  cheapest way to raise floor height.......

## Damo182

in the back half of the house we have tiles, and in the front half of the house we have pine floorboards which are old and crappy 
At the join there is a 52mm drop from the tiles, we have decided to put down 14mm click lock bamboo strandwoven floor boards, meaning i need to raise the floor another 38mm 
Because i need to have a solid flooring for the floating floor i will probably lay some 19mm yellow tongue 
My question is, what is the best way to build up the other 19mm? use some timber battens, if so how far apart for the yellow tongue? 300mm? 
Or will it be easier to lay two sheets of the yellow tongue? 
Or am i missing something that would be cheaper/easier all together 
Am i right in thinking i can just screw straight into the pine flooboards, and i do not need to find the joists below? 
Any help is much appreciated

----------


## Eastwing

nail 42x19 over the top of the existing joists, use glue and screws(no Squeeks) then put down yellow tongue more glue. then your good to go.

----------


## Damo182

another problem i have just notice is the drop off is not EVEN!!!!! 
where the two meet is a door way, and at one end it is 5mm higher than the other!!!! 
52mm at one end and 47mm at the other

----------


## Eastwing

Start with what you need at the high side and plane the next few till you are even.

----------

